# afx(non mag) any tips?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:i just pulled out some afx chassis and started wrenchin on 1. my question is should i apply t-jet tuning techniques to this style chassis or are there things to look out for.the 1 i,ve been playin with runs kinda o.k. but has the hots like a tuffy chassis. spec i,ll back of the tongue pressure but loose hp.anyway these chassis show great promise think i,ll keep e,m.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Pretty much, yes. A dot of oil anywhere you see metal going through plastic, and a little grease for the gears.

But unlike tjets, you don't need to tweak the comm brush springs.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for that dlw, this baby doesnt have the brush tube and spring combo just a bigger tjet with smoother gears.headed down to the cave now to tinker gonna try some different gear plates and mag combos.i have maybe 10 or so magnatraction chassis in all different stages of disrepair and was gonna sell,em but now think i,ll just box them for a date later.just wish i had a chassis boiling jig but a 40.00 a copy i have other pressing needs.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*AFX(non MT)......*

....are the "state-of-the-art" in "non-magnet" HO slot cars, IMO. We open-up the front axle holes for using T-jet weighted fronts, but only the older version brass fronts work because the later ones are too low-profile for the AFX chassis. I believe the "Wizzard" fronts with the "clear" rubber tires are still available and they work, but I prefer the older RTHO fronts with the larger OD's on my AFX's. With mean-green arms, stock red & blue magnets, PVT02(or PVT10) slip-ons and copper shoes and brushes - they are extremely fast and take very little to keep that way. You do have to be more careful with the brush spring tension. The metal is much stronger so the brushes don't need to sit as high in the barrel(half way down in barrel as opposed to sitting all the way out on-top is a good place to start experimenting).....wooff


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I haven't played with mine in a while. The two that I got to run good were all coast. As in very free running with almost no brake effect when the trigger was let go. Mean Green arms. Both ran hot (temperature) by T-Jet standards. Ran out of handling before I ran out of speed.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

woffwoff and twolf thanx for adding in.the suspect in question goes fine after some wrench this mornin.take a second and check it out in customizing section got a good way of mounting a lexan to it.woff check the tall fronts on it they work fine.just got some dash mags in the mail today,spec i,ll match them to a green i got waiting in the wings.twoff try adding some tention to the tounge. i did now she,s quick out of a turn and good brakes entering but still kinda hot.thats o.k. but the speed of the nonmag is cool also the silence of,em i like too! imho the nonmag does,nt get enough good press.


----------

